
Nimbus Tech Stack (2019) - stephth
https://paul.copplest.one/blog/nimbus-tech-2019-04.html
======
kiwicopple
Thanks for posting @stephth.

I'm guessing you found this through PostgREST, which was at the top of HN
recently. We use PostgREST extensively, happy to answer any questions

